# Not sure what this is



## Dpetes (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone know what this is and what it may be from? The Intel chip is covered with a plastic cover, seems to be glued on protecting the wires coming out of chip to the board. Board has 6 layers of copper separated by a fiber boards. This came in a box of other items from a computer store that closed.

Thanks in advance for any help!! Dwayne


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 6, 2016)

The processor is a Pentium MMX mobile @ 266 MHz. Pretty sure it's a socket 7 CPU. It does say it's from 1995. Probably has a bit of gold in it.
The plating on the board looks a little dull, but that could be the photo. Dull is a good sign of it potentially _not_ being extremely thin; that's consistent with a mid 1990's board.
I'm not familiar with those white expansion connectors, but they look like they'd contain a touch of gold, at least on the tips. Good "set and forget" AP material.

On the other hand, if you can identify the hardware properly, it might be worth more on the 2H market as a functional device. It's certainly a little obscure.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Mar 6, 2016)

'tis an Acer CPU board for a laptop. The white connectors made it easy to customize/swap the CPU in an Acer laptop. Extensa is the laptop line that used them. Whole laptops sell for less than 50 bucks.

Cheers,


----------



## alexxx (Mar 6, 2016)

You can remove the "glue" easily and cut the cpu legs with a scalpel.
You will see an amazing layout of plated bonding wires underneath. 
Super high yield by the Lb I guess. But it's hard to accumulate 1 lb of those.


----------



## Dpetes (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you Jason, Findm and Alex for the info that you gave me. I was then able to find this info 
on wiki, about half way down page... click on picture of the 300 and there is more info.

CPU Intel Mobile Pentium MMX 266 MHz code named (Tillamook) 
Acording to Wikipedia the 266 was introduced in 01/1998 was replaced with the 300 on 01/1999

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P5_(microarchitecture)#MMX

Dwayne


----------



## Oxygene (Mar 7, 2016)

this processor is 266 MHz...
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL2N5.html


----------

